# LULZ Nikon Used Canon 5D Mark II DSLR Footage to Launch D800!



## Mark D5 TEAM II (Mar 2, 2012)

http://www.steves-digicams.com/news/whoops_nikon_uses_canon_dslr_footage_to_launch_d800.html



> Whoops.
> 
> Seems Nikon is not only using Canon EOS-5D Mark II-captured video from TSO's film 'The Mountain' to sell their new camera, but they never asked his permission and are, therefore and perhaps more disgracefully, violating his copyright.


----------

